# Might of killed my lawn!



## Cincinnati guy (Mar 6, 2018)

Well the other week I was using my backpack sprayer to lay down some humic acid. Fast forward to earlier this week and I notice that my lawn is growing very uneven along with some browning. The brown is not all the grass but "mixed" I can now see where I did the perimeter spray around my lawn it's still green but not growing no where near as fast as the rest of the lawn. Am I screwed or will my grass recover?


----------



## jha4aamu (Oct 16, 2017)

its very unlikely that you would have killed your grass spraying only humic. what did you mix in the backpack sprayer before you used it for the humic?


----------



## Cincinnati guy (Mar 6, 2018)

jha4aamu said:


> its very unlikely that you would have killed your grass spraying only humic. what did you mix in the backpack sprayer before you used it for the humic?


Glyphosate


----------



## double_e5 (May 3, 2020)

Did you run fresh water through the wand after you rinsed the sprayer out?


----------



## MarshalOfFire (Apr 22, 2020)

Cincinnati guy said:


> jha4aamu said:
> 
> 
> > its very unlikely that you would have killed your grass spraying only humic. what did you mix in the backpack sprayer before you used it for the humic?
> ...


Ding ding ding, betting you had enough in there to effect the grass. Hopefully it was diluted enough that the grass recovers. If not, nuke it all and plan a fall reno at this point.


----------



## john5246 (Jul 21, 2019)

Cincinnati guy said:


> jha4aamu said:
> 
> 
> > its very unlikely that you would have killed your grass spraying only humic. what did you mix in the backpack sprayer before you used it for the humic?
> ...


 is this thread you trolling us? :lol:


----------



## j4c11 (Apr 30, 2017)

Having gone through a similar situation just recently, yes those are signs of glyphosate damage. Mine started the same way, no growth, some browning, but it just continued to slowly decline until it went all brown.

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=16733


----------



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

That really sucks!
Roundup only goes in my old pump sprayer. I bought the Milwaukee a few months ago and I'll get another tank for herbicides. This tank will only be used for foliage apps.


----------



## Grass Clippins (Apr 30, 2018)

john5246 said:


> Cincinnati guy said:
> 
> 
> > jha4aamu said:
> ...


----------



## john5246 (Jul 21, 2019)

It's possible to re-use a tank sprayer that you sprayed glyphosate in here is what I did:

1. Rinse it out right away
2. fill it up and add dish soap
3. Let that sit in the tank for a few nights. 
4. Rinse out again
5. Spray a test area to check if anything dies. 
6. As an extra precaution on the next spray use something that can be washed into the soil. In other words don't spray something that requires a foliar application.

Other option is to just spend the $15 and get a separate sprayer and save yourself the headache. In the spring (but not this spring to due fake pandemic) they have a sale where they give you a free tank sprayer when you buy a large size of round-up. I was hoping to get a free one this year but the virus thing happened.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

For most of what we do in turf, a triple rinse is more than fine (include the hose). No need to add dish soap or sit overnight. Make sure you clean it immediately when you are done using it instead of the next day/week to avoid any solids that are harder to clean.


----------



## Cincinnati guy (Mar 6, 2018)

I guess you live and learn. I'm going out and buying another sprayer just for roundup! I'm still hoping it does not kill it 100% but it's not looking good. Will probably go all summer now with a dirt yard.


----------



## j4c11 (Apr 30, 2017)

@g-man maybe a sticky on tank cleaning would be in order, seems to come up again and again. You're good at writing them :thumbup:


----------



## LeftField11 (May 24, 2020)

Cincinnati guy said:


> I guess you live and learn. I'm going out and buying another sprayer just for roundup!


This is what I do. I have a 2 gallon pump sprayer dedicated to glypho. Nothing else goes in that sprayer, glypho doesn't go in any other device. I don't trust my cleaning abilities.


----------



## Bean4Me (May 13, 2020)

I don't use enough glypho to necessitate a pump sprayer. I use a hand sprayer for glypho to keep it segregated.


----------



## davegravy (Jul 25, 2019)

Do that enough times letting it recover in between applications and maybe you can cultivate the first glypho-resistant turf


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

@davegravy It is done. There is a St Augustine cultivar (you don't watch LCN???) :lol:


----------



## davegravy (Jul 25, 2019)

Babameca said:


> @davegravy It is done. There is a St Augustine cultivar (you don't watch LCN???) :lol:


Ok, first cool season glyphosate-tolerant cultivar 😛

Don't tell me we already have poa triv


----------



## KHARPS (Jun 21, 2018)

davegravy said:


> Babameca said:
> 
> 
> > @davegravy It is done. There is a St Augustine cultivar (you don't watch LCN???) :lol:
> ...


Already exists
https://turf.umn.edu/news/roundup-ready-kentucky-bluegrass-benefits-and-risks


----------



## KHARPS (Jun 21, 2018)

@davegravy A sod farm not too far from me grows it.

https://www.paynesodfarm.com/turf-varieties/provista/


----------



## Cincinnati guy (Mar 6, 2018)

Well here's an update. It's been a few weeks and it's still not all the way dead. At what point can I expect it to start getting better if it don't kill it 100%?


----------



## DiabeticKripple (Apr 14, 2019)

it looks way better.

just keep mowing, fertilizing and watering and it should bounce back.


----------

